# Rough plans. Comments?



## -kerr- (Jul 10, 2008)

Plans for the loft its self. Not the biggest but i dont plans on gettin hundreds of birds.








Rough idea for pens. Pen B and C are devided by a removable wooden screen. This would allow two birds to be put together for breeding, What you think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the loft looks good to me....but what is A B and C?...nest boxes?..and remember if you allow breeding you will have more pidjies and fill up fast. I've heard 1.5 to 3 ft per bird, depends on who you talk to....if those are nest boxes they need to be big enough for two nests and babies in there plus the parent birds....


----------



## -kerr- (Jul 10, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> the loft looks good to me....but what is A B and C?...nest boxes?..and remember if you allow breeding you will have more pidjies and fill up fast. I've heard 1.5 to 3 ft per bird, depends on who you talk to....if those are nest boxes they need to be big enough for two nests and babies in there plus the parent birds....


Those are pens to seperate birds at night or during times when they cannot fly free in the loft. and also the reason i put a dashed line numberd (1) is because between the pens i plan to make a removable devider to turn two seperate pens into one breeding pen.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I see now....how many do you plan to get? and what kind...I bet your excited. I think the plans look good, nice and simple. and with the all important aviary. will you be building soon?....when you do would love to see the pics......and also remember good air flow but not with draft...I'm not sure about the weather in Scotland where you are but keeping it dry is important too..


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hello,

Nice looking plans. Just keep in mind that in a loft that size (6X4X8), my personal opinion is that, I would not put more than 20-24 birds in there. That would be including parents and babies. Some will disagree but that is what I would suggest.

As for the nestboxes/perches, I think it is a good idea to make them versitile like you have. Just remember that if you do breed them, they will need two nestboxes per pair as they will start a second clutch while they still have babies in the nest.

Good Luck,

Dan


----------



## -kerr- (Jul 10, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> oh I see now....how many do you plan to get? and what kind...I bet your excited. I think the plans look good, nice and simple. and with the all important aviary. will you be building soon?....when you do would love to see the pics......and also remember good air flow but not with draft...I'm not sure about the weather in Scotland where you are but keeping it dry is important too..


i was planning round 14 birds. and sorry i forgot to mention ill be gettin homming pigeons.
as soon as i start building ill show you pictures. the hut ill be converting is dry and draft-free. and the trap will be coverable. thanx for the inout


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nice looking plans. Just keep in mind that in a loft that size (6X4X8), my personal opinion is that, I would not put more than 20-24 birds in there. That would be including parents and babies. Some will disagree but that is what I would suggest.
> 
> ...


I disagree with you.......I wouldn't put more than 15 birds in there. My OB widowhood section is 4 X 8 and 15 hens is too many, even though that's what the formula "says" you can put in there. We had 12, then upped it to 15 this past year and I'm going back to 12 this year (I hope )


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Take a look at the starter loft on the following page. It may give you some ideas. 
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

Randy


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I disagree with you.......I wouldn't put more than 15 birds in there. My OB widowhood section is 4 X 8 and 15 hens is too many, even though that's what the formula "says" you can put in there. We had 12, then upped it to 15 this past year and I'm going back to 12 this year (I hope )


Renee,

You are absolutly right! I don't know what I was thinking. I should have said 12 birds. This is exactly why I am a music teacher and not a math teacher! Please forgive the math error. I hope I didn't send him in the wrong direction.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Renee,
> 
> You are absolutly right! I don't know what I was thinking. I should have said 12 birds. This is exactly why I am a music teacher and not a math teacher! Please forgive the math error. I hope I didn't send him in the wrong direction.
> 
> Dan


Nah, he don't have any birds yet.


----------

